

Why (and how) to stop google from showing cached versions of your site. - Modernnomad84
http://www.bradleyspencer.com/2010/how-to-stop-google-from-caching-your-pages/

======
camccann
This may be just me being impatient, but I often hit the Google cache if the
site isn't down, but just responding slowly at the moment. It's a nice
convenience factor when I'm looking for something quickly.

As such, it annoys me when sites disable the caching; if a site with no cached
version takes more than a couple seconds to respond, I generally go elsewhere
and will probably retain a negative impression of the site.

I also note that neither of his two reasons for blocking caching have anything
to do with improving the user's experience.

On the other hand, I'm not the target audience for most sites, so it probably
doesn't matter much.

